# Minnie's first slideshow!



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is Minnie, our AMAR foster here in Northern California. We've posted about how she came into the public shelter with an injured eye, recovered from surgery in AMAR's care, then got lepto and recovered from that .... She is such a darling, happy dog. Here are some photos from her time in the shelter until yesterday. 

Minnie - YouTube


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She definitely looks very content and happy now but what a terrible injury : ( for her to endure. And what a big yard and other pups to enjoy! she's so lucky to find you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless her heart! She looks wonderful now! Thank You!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a horrible thing to happen to a beautiful furbaby! She looks very happy and content now!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, amazing job--she looks so happy and completely adorable :wub: Three cheers for wonderful people like you who make a difference in the world :aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for showing the update on Little Minnie!!! She is doing fantastic and glad that she was rescued and was taken care of!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic job you did with her.*
*God Bless You All that do so much good.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She looks great. The video brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for taking care of her!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great job you did with this girl Margaret. AMA Rescue needs 1000 more fosters just like you. Hugs, Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Minnie thanks you. And so do I!  

She's on petfinder, although still with the holiday photos.  Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Sacramento, CA | Minnie


----------

